# Warhammer 40,000 Furry roleplay (+18)



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Just a random idea I had, but what if I did a furry RP based off Warhammer 40,000? Yes, heresy I know, but I don't care. I can allow anthro characters to be in the Imperial Guard, Chaos, or part of the Tau Empire or other ideas. Some scenarios I have:

1.Furry Guardsmen. (I consider them abhuman and not xenon)

2.Chaos cultist furries

3.Furry Sisters of Battle


4. Furry Tau Axillaries.

5.Furry Chaos cultists, mutants, beastmen, daemons, ect.

6.Furry species slaves of the Dark Eldar.

7.Furry Admechs

8.Tyranid hybrid furries.

What I'm looking for:
1.Knowing the 40k lore, or at least willing to learn about Warhammer 40,000. (I am very calm in this, I just value effort other competence in this regard.)

2.Must have Discord (since I mostly roleplay there)

3.If you're a kid, this isn't for you. (The 40k universe is bloody and ruthless. )

4.I am negotiable about post length. I do like people with paragraphs but I'm okay with script format.

5.KINKS ARE SECONDARY! (Unless, it's Chaos with or dark eldar). I am for _narrative _roleplay. 

6. Open-mindedness. (This is a furry forum, why would you go full neckbeard here anyways?)

You can choose which faction you want to be in, and I will choose a character after your choice. I mostly main Chaos, but I can play a loyalist character and I am willing to swallow my pride and play a Tau or Dark Eldar slaver.


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 10, 2021)

Not gonna lie, I'd be down for a 40k themed anthro rp. Quite in a 40k mood atm ^^


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd be down for a 40k themed anthro rp. Quite in a 40k mood atm ^^



Splendid! What is your favorite race?


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Splendid! What is your favorite race?


Imperial guard is my pretty favorite faction in the franchise atm. Really dig the whole theme of normal humans going up against impossible odds and still managing to hold the line. (usually not half the time lol).


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Imperial guard is my pretty favorite faction in the franchise atm. Really dig the whole theme of normal humans going up against impossible odds and still managing to hold the line. (usually not half the time lol).



Alright, would you want me to be a fellow member of the Imperium or a Chaos character? I can do both, (I main Chaos but I also own primaris and played pretty much any 40k videogame.)


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Alright, would you want me to be a fellow member of the Imperium or a Chaos character? I can do both, (I main Chaos but I also own primaris and played pretty much any 40k videogame.)


It would depend on the plot of the rp tbh, what would the scene be? What are our character's goals? Stuff like that does help me choose a character to rp with.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> It would depend on the plot of the rp tbh, what would the scene be? What are our character's goals? Stuff like that does help me choose a character to rp with.



If I'm imperial, I would perhaps be Sister Agatha Clark, mostly because I feel like she is one character I really want to develop. I can also make her a Guardswoman or make my character Sherly a commissar, as for Chaos, phew boy I have a lot of options. I can be a CSM, a daemon, I can also be a beastman or perhaps some crazy cultist motherfucker.  

Imperials would perhaps be trying to clear a city from a cult, chaos gives me a lot of options.


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> If I'm imperial, I would perhaps be Sister Agatha Clark, mostly because I feel like she is one character I really want to develop. I can also make her a Guardswoman or make my character Sherly a commissar, as for Chaos, phew boy I have a lot of options. I can be a CSM, a daemon, I can also be a beastman or perhaps some crazy cultist motherfucker.
> 
> Imperials would perhaps be trying to clear a city from a cult, chaos gives me a lot of options.


Indeed there are a ton of possibilities! Should we discuss more on Discord?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Indeed there are a ton of possibilities! Should we discuss more on Discord?



Sure, send me yours and I'll reply tomorrow. It's late now, like 2:12 in the morning.


----------



## Wolf22red (Feb 10, 2021)

I am interested in this idea, I have a couple 40k RPs and I would like to see one with Furries, I am just wondering if they would be their own race or be abhumans like the Ogryn or that race of Nekos (not sure if they were retconned). And yes I do have a discord it’s BodiRockDog#2007 (I watched Rock Dog around the time and made that the name).


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Wolf22red said:


> I am interested in this idea, I have a couple 40k RPs and I would like to see one with Furries, I am just wondering if they would be their own race or be abhumans like the Ogryn or that race of Nekos (not sure if they were retconned). And yes I do have a discord it’s BodiRockDog#2007 (I watched Rock Dog around the time and made that the name).



Probably either abhumans that are accepted in the Imperium (under some prejudice of course, but this is better than their entire planet being blown up), or they could be their own race. (So long as these guys are not super powerful/better than primaris marines.) I also would probably play chaos as well. They also can be in the Tau Empire, Dark Eldar slaves, or anything in between. Mine is Jared#1103.


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Can I still be my sona?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> Can I still be my sona?



Sure, as long as they're not super ultra powerful goku tier where they can one punch kill a primaris marine captain or anything.


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sure, as long as they're not super ultra powerful goku tier where they can one punch kill a primaris marine captain or anything.


He has limits yes he’s not too powerful


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Can Universe be a slave?


----------



## Wolf22red (Feb 10, 2021)

I send a friend or contact request on Discord, just a forewarning at the moment I am playing Dawn of War


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Wolf22red said:


> I send a friend or contact request on Discord, just a forewarning at the moment I am playing Dawn of War



Alrighty


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> Can Universe be a slave?



Yes, I would be a slaving race (Chaos, Dark Eldar, sometimes Orks, maybe some asshole Imperial)., but yes you can be a slave in this.


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

I sent a friend request to you too


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, I would be a slaving race (Chaos, Dark Eldar, sometimes Orks, maybe some asshole Imperial)., but yes you can be a slave in this.


Ok great


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe has a healing factor that is insane but he can still die


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

My discord username is the same as on here


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> Universe has a healing factor that is insane but he can still die



I see, well there are races who would like to know that bit of information. So they can torture him over and over again.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> Ok great



You'd have to pick who I would be btw.


----------



## Cromwell (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sure, send me yours and I'll reply tomorrow. It's late now, like 2:12 in the morning.


I think I have your discord already ^^


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You'd have to pick who I would be btw.


Ok chaos sounds good


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> I think I have your discord already ^^



Oh, okay.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> Ok chaos sounds good



Right, well you're in luck because I am a Chaos fanboy.

Any particular denomination?


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Right, well you're in luck because I am a Chaos fanboy.
> 
> Any particular denomination?


No


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Right, well you're in luck because I am a Chaos fanboy.
> 
> Any particular denomination?


Also I don’t know what that means


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> Also I don’t know what that means



My character be Tzeentchian, Nurglate, Khornate, or Slaaneshian.


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My character be Tzeentchian, Nurglate, Khornate, or Slaaneshian.


Nurglate


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> Nurglate



Okay, so that means I'm Festor, interesting. My totally NOT necromancer skunk lady.


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

I just sent you a discord friend request


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> I just sent you a discord friend request



I think you're already in my Discord server. 0_o;


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I think you're already in my Discord server. 0_o;


Huh?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> Huh?



You were in my RP Bunker server.


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You were in my RP Bunker server.


Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

I forgot


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> I forgot



It's okay, I forget things too.


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

Universe said:


> Thank you



No problem.


----------



## Universe (Feb 11, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Universe (Feb 11, 2021)

Hey buddy


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Universe said:


> Hey buddy



I'm going to be busy today, if you need me please PM me on Discord. I have a lot of roleplayers I have to keep track with.


----------



## Universe (Feb 12, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm going to be busy today, if you need me please PM me on Discord. I have a lot of roleplayers I have to keep track with.


Ok


----------

